# Anyone swapped a Mygig/RES Radio into a Routan??



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey guys I have a friend of mine who has a 2009 routan and I have a MyGig Radio unit out of a Chrysler Town and Country As many of you know the Routan is mostly a Chrysler product including the drivetrain.I would like to sell my friend this radio Anyone ever tried swapping in a radio??I would assume its all the same.Same product and all.Anyone have any more information on this??


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

It is likely VIN-coded and would ask for a code. I'd assume that dealers can help with codes.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Ok so I swapped the radio into his car radio works fine without issue almost.The nav doesnt know where it is im assuming he needs to buy a gps antenna??Also bluetooth work but no one can hear him so im guessing he needs to ad a mic ??anyone done this before??


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Ok so I swapped the radio in and bought the nav antenna and mic works fine however i called sirius to ctivate the preview and still no change anyoen else have this problem??perhaps a repackaged signal would be good in stead of a refresh signal to resovled this issue.the radio still says contact sirius to activate no audio or preview or anything from sirius function.Anyone else have any info on this??


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

What radio codes were they? Which nav unit is it? A 430N or 730N? Which radio code, RHB, RHR, etc... And what radio code did he have before?


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

The Car was originally a RES raido it now has a RER My gig unit.So with that said anyone wondering about swapping in this radio it will work plug and play sure youll have to buy a mic which can be bought online instead of the expensive rear view mirror that has mics built in.That is if you wanna use bluetooth to talk to people.then you will need a gps antenna and a separate sirius antenna.Now all the functions work guys.

So that said it can be done.


----------

